

Programming Doesn’t Suck Or At Least, It Shouldn’t - ekiru
http://enfranchisedmind.com/blog/posts/programming-doesnt-suck-or-at-least-it-shouldnt/

======
ThinkWriteMute
Programming in Java and C/C++ feels like putting my balls in a vice,
personally. No language is perfect (Mostly because languages tend to copy from
C/C++ or Java (See: Go)), but damn do those two make it hard.

~~~
jimfl
It would give your statement more weight to know what paradigm you prefer.

~~~
ThinkWriteMute
I started with Ruby, and Python, so I like open and clear reading/writing, but
even Ruby/Python tends to lay it on thick. It's like the developers think they
have to add all this syntax just to be popular.

    
    
      define fib_seq with (x,y)
        ..
      end
    

I guess what I really want is a programming language that's really fucking
easy to teach people.

C/C++ and Java are absolutely not it.

~~~
loup-vaillant
Chris Okasaki wrote such a language. One of it's features was mandatory
indentation (like python). Why mandatory indentation was effective at making a
language learn-able, he didn't really know for sure, but he suspected it is
because there is less visual noise.

If you want to make a super easy-to-teach, I suggest you try the following:

(1) Mandatory indentation. This is one of the most influencing factors.

(2) As little syntax as you can afford.

(3) An interactive loop. It makes Tinkering easy.

(4) A simple, probably dynamic, type system (numbers, chars and functions are
probably enough). If you go the static route, there is no other way than
Hindley-Milner based type systems. They are quite complex and their paranoia
annoy some students, though.

The closest I can think of right now would be a scheme without parentheses,
like in <http://www.genyris.com/>

~~~
ThinkWriteMute
This is great advice, thanks :)

